# My sons 1st Muay Thai match



## Franc0 (Oct 25, 2009)

My 13 yr old son fought his 1st full contact Muay Thai match at Master Toddy's last night. He didn't know who he was gonna go up against untill the last minute and it turned out to be a guy twice his age. Since it was an exibition, there was no winner/loser, but I feel my boy held his own rather well.




 
Franco


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 30, 2009)

he did a really nice job keeping his composure and his hands up, especially for his first fight! he did a great job taking advantage of the other guy's low hands with the head kick at 4:55, very nice, and probably the cleanest blow in the entire fight. great job!


----------



## grado (Nov 1, 2009)

is really good for him


----------

